
Of course Zuckerberg wants to bow to Chinese censorship - mishkovski
https://m.signalvnoise.com/of-course-zuckerberg-wants-to-bow-to-chinese-censorship-de5e7a5fa6c1#.x91roorup
======
dirtyid
Censorship tools are not going to convince Chinese government to allow NSA
influenced social media platform to compete with state controlled social media
platforms. This will eventually be used domestically.

Facebook and Google dropped the ball with the Chinese market. They should have
caved to censorship years ago while they had the chance. Google especially
with their recent forays into hardware. Look at [current year], half the
country already believes censorship is occurring on the platform anyway, while
users from outside of USA understands they're being spied on by American
agencies anyway.

------
joesmo
"If Zuckerberg can lock up another 1.4 billion Chinese, Facebook could feed
the growth beast for at least several quarters!"

I hope this was an intentional double entendre by the author because its
metaphorical meaning is brilliant and its literal interpretations chilling.

EDIT: Actually a triple entendre.

